# In Cina pronti 150 milioni di euro all'anno per Ronaldo. Ufficiale.



## admin (29 Dicembre 2016)

Offerta spaventosa, incedibile, dalla Cina per Cristiano Ronaldo. E non si tratta di indiscrezioni, è tutto ufficiale. Il procuratore del portoghese ha confessato che, per il pallone d'oro, è giunta una proposta da 150 milioni di euro netti a stagione. Al Real Madrid ben 300 milioni di euro per il cartellino. Mendes l'ha commentata così:"I soldi non sono tutto. Madrid è la sua vita".


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Dicembre 2016)

Madre santa....... Ma solo noi abbiano trovato i morti di fame che non esistono nemmeno????


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2016)

Ve lo avevo detto stamattina.

Tra 4-5 anni prenderà 400 milioni.


----------



## Kaw (29 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Offerta spaventosa, incedibile, dalla Cina per Cristiano Ronaldo. E non si tratta di indiscrezioni, è tutto ufficiale. Il procuratore del portoghese ha confessato che, per il pallone d'oro, è giunta una proposta da 150 milioni di euro netti a stagione. Al Real Madrid ben 300 milioni di euro per il cartellino. Mendes l'ha commentata così:"I soldi non sono tutto. Madrid è la sua vita".


Una cifra irreale, qualcosa di mai visto.
Però lui di soldi ne ha guadagnati parecchi e continuerà a farne tantissimi, cioè andare in Cina e prenderne 150 annui non gli cambierà la vita di una virgola.


----------



## ralf (29 Dicembre 2016)

Ma tanto non ci andrà mai, tra ingaggio e sponsor vari prende già una barca di soldi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Tra qualche anno i campionati e le coppe saranno soppiantati dal campionato per club. La Cina sta lavorando per partciparvi non solo come luogo in grado di ospitare le partite, ma vuole partecipare con le proprie squadre. Ha pochi anni per dimostrare che le squadre cinesi sono una cosa seria e i top player sono disposti ad andarci.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Dicembre 2016)

è ancora giovane per andare a svernare là. 

ma quando comincerà ad avere 35-36 anni secondo me ci andrà di corsa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2016)

150 milioni di euro all'anno per un calciatore? Ma da dove li pigliano i soldi? Che cavolo significa 150 milioni di euro all'anno?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Offerta spaventosa, incedibile, dalla Cina per Cristiano Ronaldo. E non si tratta di indiscrezioni, è tutto ufficiale. Il procuratore del portoghese ha confessato che, per il pallone d'oro, è giunta una proposta da 150 milioni di euro netti a stagione. Al Real Madrid ben 300 milioni di euro per il cartellino. Mendes l'ha commentata così:"I soldi non sono tutto. Madrid è la sua vita".



Mah...

Voglio le conferme da parte del Real di aver ricevuto l'offerta e da parte del club che l'ha fatta.

Se è vero al Real sono scemi


----------



## juventino (30 Dicembre 2016)

Questi stanno rovinando un mercato già di per se completamente impazzito.


----------



## .Nitro (30 Dicembre 2016)

Da qualche anno dico che sarebbe successa una cosa del genere,pensavo però all'America ma questi cinesi stanno rompendo il mercato. In ogni caso sono cifre assurde,300 milioni + 150 all'anno acquisti un top club


----------



## juventino (30 Dicembre 2016)

Se continuiamo così arriveremo al puntoi che sarà più conveniente acquistare direttamente tutto il club e trasferirlo altrove.


----------



## falconez (30 Dicembre 2016)

La Cina è un universo irreale parallelo...senza guardare all'economia in generale (e ce ne sarebbe...)ma soffermandoci al calciomercato:noi tiriamo sul milione più o milione meno e questi escono con cifre fantascientifiche (semprechè vere...).
Non ci siamo proprio,siamo su due dimensioni diverse,un po' come loro nei tuffi da piattaforma,fanno un altro sport.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Dicembre 2016)

Ah ma quindi qua non c'è bisogno di autorizzazioni per portare fuori 300 milioni?


----------



## ignaxio (30 Dicembre 2016)

si mettessero d'accordo lui e Messi così fuori dalla corsa al pallone d'oro


----------



## .Nitro (30 Dicembre 2016)

In Cina pronti 150 milioni di euro per Ignazio Abate


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ah ma quindi qua non c'è bisogno di autorizzazioni per portare fuori 300 milioni?


----------

